# 2001 Pathfinder- SE Transmission Problems



## teero (Oct 20, 2003)

Before I get hosed down by the dealer I thought I try the forum. Lately the transmission on my Pathfinder has been acting up. It is noticeable at low gear when the truck is cold. Feels like the gears are not changing properly. Recently, the problem has been at higher speeds. On the highway the transmission does not want to shift down when I accelerate. It feels like the 3rd gear is not working. Any thoughts???

Thanks


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Transmission Control Module? There's a bulletin about this...


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid. I had some shifting issues, did the complete flush for $130 and all was good again. I think I would try that first.


----------



## teero (Oct 20, 2003)

blitZ said:


> When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid. I had some shifting issues, did the complete flush for $130 and all was good again. I think I would try that first.


I changed it a week ago hoping it will solve the problem. I narrow it down to 3 possibilities, TCM, TPS ot cat convertor. Let's see what the dealer will tell me tomorrow.


----------



## teero (Oct 20, 2003)

teero said:


> I changed it a week ago hoping it will solve the problem. I narrow it down to 3 possibilities, TCM, TPS ot cat convertor. Let's see what the dealer will tell me tomorrow.


well I took it to the dealer and they identified mass air flow sensor. So I installed a used one for $125 instead of a new one for $700. The truck is running fine for now.


----------



## OE812 (Jun 4, 2006)

teero said:


> Before I get hosed down by the dealer I thought I try the forum. Lately the transmission on my Pathfinder has been acting up. It is noticeable at low gear when the truck is cold. Feels like the gears are not changing properly. Recently, the problem has been at higher speeds. On the highway the transmission does not want to shift down when I accelerate. It feels like the 3rd gear is not working. Any thoughts???
> 
> Thanks


Mine has recently started doing something similar. At mid range speed slowing from 50 to 30mph, then it kicksdown to 1st once I press the peddle to the floor and comes very close to red-lining. It seems to not want to kickdown to 3rd or 2nd when I press the peddle. Very flat. Where do I start to fix this problem.


----------



## teero (Oct 20, 2003)

OE812 said:


> Mine has recently started doing something similar. At mid range speed slowing from 50 to 30mph, then it kicksdown to 1st once I press the peddle to the floor and comes very close to red-lining. It seems to not want to kickdown to 3rd or 2nd when I press the peddle. Very flat. Where do I start to fix this problem.


basd on my research one of the following 3 items cvould be the cause:
auot matic transmission module: apparently there is bulleting for this. The situation is called flaring up

2. cat convertaor

3. or MAF sensor

I would take it to the dealer and ask them to diagnos, then decide how to proceed.

After I changed my MAF I found one on ebay to 20. so look around

good luck


----------

